# TPO - Tian Poh Resources



## System (7 November 2014)

Tian Poh Resources Limited (TPO) is a Singapore-based company with highly prospective coal and copper assets in Mongolia. Founded by Mr Poh Kay Ping, Director of the Poh Group, a Singapore-based investment house. Tian Poh has acquired a 100% interest in 10 mineral concessions near the Chinese border.

http://www.tianpoh.com


----------

